# MECA 2x weekend July 13th and 14th in Reno NV



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Thats right 2 2x shows back to back Saturday July 13th and Sunday July 14th. Its going to be a great time for all SQ and SPL competitors. Saturday will feature a car donated for everyone to grab a sledgehammer and demolish, the city of Fallon Mayor will be in a dunk tank. This event will be huge I hope everyone can make it.

Events for Saturday

Sundays event will be held at Summit Racing


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Hey, The Meca web-site only shows the Sunday (7/14) event.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

I just spoke to Rob and the event Saturday is still on. Just not sure why it was taken down from the site.


----------



## 18widdabullet (Jun 14, 2013)

look forward to supporting the events in nevada. kudos to shawn at RenoAutoSound!


----------



## benzc230 (Feb 24, 2012)

Shawn,
Since the Meca web site is not posting these two events correctly. Post all the details for each days event so folks are able to attend.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

The show Saturday will be a 2x event to be held in Fallon NV its only an hour east of Reno. The address is 920 W Williams st Fallon NV. 

Sunday will be a 2x event held at Summit Racing in Sparks NV. The address is 960 E Glendale Sparks NV. 

These are going to be fun shows and I'm proud that Reno finally gets to see and hear these elite cars from Reno and Nor Cal.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Almost forgot registration begins at 9:00am both days.


----------



## RenoAutoSound (Feb 10, 2011)

Only a few days to go. Who is coming out for this?


----------

